# Pork shoulder stall



## davet102 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just finished of a 6.65lb bone in pork shoulder.

Started it at 10:30AM. The process was going fine till 5:30PM.

30" Masterbuild Electric Smoker was set at 225 degrees.

Meat temp was rising every hour like it should.

When 5:30PM hit the meat temp was at 166 degrees. That is where it stayed till I removed it at 8:30PM.

I checked the electronic thermometers (actually used 2 and they both read the same within a degree or two of each other).

Brought the roast in and checked it with my wife's old standby meat thermometer and it read in the 166 degrees.

Put roast in oven at 350 for and hour and it came up to 200 degrees.

I know there is/can be a temp stall period, but I have never had one last 3hrs.

The roast was put in at room temp.

Is this normal or did I miss something??

Bob


----------



## chewmeister (Sep 27, 2015)

Sounds right to me. Different cuts will take different amounts of time to break down. Raising your smoker temp to 245-250+ may help shorten the stall time as well as foiling.


----------



## gditys (Sep 27, 2015)

It happens I had them stall 3 hours I would do what chewmeister said turn up the heat


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep, I have seen some long stalls.

After that amount of time you have all the smoke you need.

Finishing in an oven at that point is not a sin?

350 might have been higher than I would have gone.

How did the meat turn out?  That is the main thing at my house.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## davet102 (Sep 28, 2015)

It turned out great.

When I pulled it apart it was just melting in my hands.

Will keep the oven temp in mind the next time I do one of these.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## venture (Sep 28, 2015)

Also note that 7 hours in the smoker for a 6.5 LB hunk of meat is short on time if you plan on finishing it in the smoker.

That one could easily have gone 10 to 12 hours.

Oops! just noticed it was in 10 hours.  It would easily have gone 12 or more.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## larosa94x (Sep 29, 2015)

I had a 8 # shoulder stall for 6+ hours on me two weeks ago.. 17 total hours in the smoker. 3 hour stall doesn't seem bad for a 6.5# shoulder. Foil it with a little apple juice next time you hit your stall and turn the heat up a bit to power through it... The extra heat won't have a negative affect on the meat as it is foiled sitting in some juice.


----------



## trulysmoked (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey thanks for that

My stall was for 6 hrs I ended up smoking for a total of 18 hts INSANE 2 bottles of 8.5 LPG ive got a GAS smoker.

Next time just fire up the smoker up to 300F or what temp max i can fire up and not ruin the meat?

Thanks  alot!!!


----------

